# Brand New Kitty!



## Seffi (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi all its been a while since I posted on here, but I thought I would share pictures of our newest addition to our ever growing cat family (Five in total now!!) 

We've decided to get ourselves a pedigree - his name is Merlin and hes a Norwegian Forest Cat. He's made a new best friend (Vader).


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

He is a gorgeous wee man. Fabulous choice of breed as well (but I am biased)!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

awwwwwwwwwwwwww i agree and im not biased cutestar , congrats


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Very good choice  He looks gorgeous. Vader looks very happy about it too, which is nice.


----------



## Seffi (Aug 23, 2010)

Yes they are all happy with the new addition, but Vader is definitely the happiest!!! Thanks for the kind comments - we are very proud of him!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What a sweetie :001_wub:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_aww what a beautiful baby, how very sweet._


----------



## PhilC4 (Feb 26, 2014)

Congrats on your new family member. What a keeper.


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

beautiful  welcome to the NFC owners club!  which breeder is he from?


----------



## Seffi (Aug 23, 2010)

I got him from a Norwegian Forest cat Breeder in Manningtree, Essex. The mum & Dad were stunning so it was a no brainer!! Although everytime I look round he's clinging to the top of the curtain rail lol and getting up to all sorts of mischief!


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Merlin is super handsome , congratulations on your new addition look forwards to lots of pics and news of them all


----------



## Seffi (Aug 23, 2010)

Azriel391 said:


> Merlin is super handsome , congratulations on your new addition look forwards to lots of pics and news of them all


He's also very naughty! He's currently on a path of destruction round the house, a little fluffy white & grey tornado!!!


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

He's gorgeous  great that they're all getting on so well.

I have NFCs and they really are hooligans - but lots of fun.


----------

